# POR-15 fuel tank sealer



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone ever used POR-15 or any other fuel tank sealer they recommend? Dad is working on restoring his Farmall 656 and it always had issues with rust flakes and wants to eliminate that. Just a hay raking tractor but he wants to fix it right.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Bought it ( POR 15) to do a car tank this week, seems if you follow the directions in regard to cleaning the tank it works well. Had the local rad shop clean it spotless for me so i hope it works.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I have used the the kreem tank sealer product successfully on an atv tank. The tank had rusted through in a bottom corner from moisture accumulation. Kreem includes its own tank prep products and they work well. https://www.amazon.com/KREEM-Gas-Tank-Sealer-Kit/dp/B00IKKQ2U4


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

I used the POR 15 tank seal kit a few years ago on my IH 240 and haven't had any issues since. I didn't have any holes to repair but I did it to encapsulate the rust after cleaning out the flakes that I could get to. It was probably 3 years ago now, so not a real long time to vouch for, but I've been happy so far.


----------

